#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > درخواست: بازیابی اطلاعات حافظه اصلی گوشی اندروید

## maryam_sh

سلام یه گوشی اندروید واسم آوردن که اطلاعات حافظه خود گوشی رو بازیابی کنم چطور امکان داره؟اگه نرم افزار یا روش خاصی داره بنده رو راهنمایی بفرمایید.اطلاعاتی که پاک شده داخل حافظه اصلی گوشی بوده.اگه امکان داره هر چه زودتر همکاران و دوستان جواب بدین ممنون میشم.تشکر

----------

*BAGHERI*43*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## yaghob20

همکار عزیز منظورتان حافظه سیم کارت هستش یا حافظه گوشی
بیشتر توظیح بدید
چه اطلاعاتی می خواین بازیابی کنید(پیامک ها یا عکس...)

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## omid_j40

دوست عزیز ایشون توضیح دادند که اطلاعات حافظه اصلی گوشی و این اطلاعات حتما عکس و فیلم را هم شامل هست . من بیشتر نرم افزارهای موجود رو دارم ولی نتونستم برای رم داخلی گوشی جواب بگیرم . همکاران عزیز اگر راه حلی دارند لطفا راهنمایی کنند . ممنون .

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## yaghob20

مدل گوشی و سیستم عامل رو ذکر کنید

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## enzomartini

*با سلام 
لطفا این دو نرم افزارو چک کنید که واسه گوشی های اندرویدی هستن




دارای محتوای پنهان



*

----------

*17mousavi*,*20solution*,*abdolak*,*ajabovo*,*ali8889*,*ali927110*,*alirayane*,*ALIRFK*,*ali_3381*,*ali_d206*,*amanj.kurd*,*Amino13*,*anti114*,*arash&l*,*arashshr*,*asadj*,*atinegar*,*atorpat*,*ayoub m*,*BAGHERI*43*,*baharnarenj*,*blstr*,*cifzs*,*com-service*,*dibacomputer*,*elson*,*farhadghader*,*hadis9970*,*hadi_651*,*hamiiid62*,*hojjatpro*,*hossein_elec*,*imel9898*,*javamobira*,*jcom*,*karimjavvy*,*kazem107*,*kh.a*,*kiyanmz*,*Komail98*,*Kooroshhomay*,*mahdiabbasi5*,*maryam_sh*,*memami*,*Mousavi mm*,*nbv89*,*omid6564324*,*omid_j40*,*openbaz*,*payam_mojtab*,*pc_mojtaba*,*puyasystem*,*ramcom*,*ramintkh*,*rasha_rigit*,*reyvantina*,*reza.kangan*,*reza_biham*,*reza_hori*,*s.hojjat*,*samarayaneh*,*saroveh*,*sb1370*,*setam*,*tohid film*,*داده پرداز*,*چالاک*,*کامتک*

----------


## maryam_sh

عرض کردم سیستم عامل android هست.حافظه داخلی گوشی شامل:عکس،فیلم،اس ام اس و ... .با هر دو برنامه ای که دوست خوبمون معرفی کردن تست کردم ولی متاسفانه مشکل حل نشد

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## enzomartini

> عرض کردم سیستم عامل android هست.حافظه داخلی گوشی شامل:عکس،فیلم،اس ام اس و ... .با هر دو برنامه ای که دوست خوبمون معرفی کردن تست کردم ولی متاسفانه مشکل حل نشد


*
دوست عزیز با توجه به اینکه حافظه ها از نوع داخلی هستن کمی سخته ... شما این سایت رو هم چک کن : 



دارای محتوای پنهان


*

----------

*20solution*,*abdolak*,*ali8889*,*ali927110*,*ALIRFK*,*ali_3381*,*ali_d206*,*amanj.kurd*,*Amino13*,*anti114*,*arash&l*,*asadj*,*ayoub m*,*BAGHERI*43*,*baharnarenj*,*blstr*,*com-service*,*dana.g*,*elson*,*farhadghader*,*hadis9970*,*hojjatpro*,*hossein_elec*,*imel9898*,*javamobira*,*jcom*,*karimjavvy*,*kh.a*,*Komail98*,*maryam_sh*,*mohammad424*,*Mousavi mm*,*nbv89*,*omid6564324*,*openbaz*,*payam_mojtab*,*pc_mojtaba*,*puyasystem*,*ramcom*,*ramintkh*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza_biham*,*reza_hori*,*s.hojjat*,*samarayaneh*,*sb1370*,*setam*,*داده پرداز*,*چالاک*,*کامتک*

----------


## maryam_sh

> *
> دوست عزیز با توجه به اینکه حافظه ها از نوع داخلی هستن کمی سخته ... شما این سایت رو هم چک کن : hidden content may not be quoted*


دوست عزیز این هم مشکل حل نکرد دیگه نمیدونم باید چکار کنم

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## enzomartini

> دوست عزیز این هم مشکل حل نکرد دیگه نمیدونم باید چکار کنم


;);); ) چقد زود به نتیجه میرسی... من با یه نرم افزار فقط دو روز طول کشید ریکاوری کنم :بازیابی اطلاعات حافظه اصلی گوشی اندروید:  :بازیابی اطلاعات حافظه اصلی گوشی اندروید:

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*,*غفور*

----------


## maryam_sh

> ;);); ) چقد زود به نتیجه میرسی... من با یه نرم افزار فقط دو روز طول کشید ریکاوری کنم


دوست عزیز من این راه ها رو از قبل تست کرده بودم جواب نداد

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*enzomartini*,*kh.a*

----------


## maryam_sh

همکاران محترم کسی نیست جواب بده؟مشتری عجله داره

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

Freeware to recover deleted files from Android phone for free
از نرم افزار لینک بالای استفاده کن به احتمال زیاد جواب میگیرید گوشی را با کابلش وصل کن به سیستم win 7

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## maryam_sh

> Freeware to recover deleted files from Android phone for free
> از نظرم افزار لینک بالای استفاده کن به احتمال زیاد جواب میگیرید گوشی را با کابلش وصل کن به سیستم win 7


برنامه رو دانلود و نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه نیاز به اکتیو داره.یه سوال داشتم این گوشی مموری هم میخوره واسه بازیابی اطلاعات گوشی با این برنامه باید مموری رو بیرون بیارم یا نه؟بدون مموری هم برنامه گوشی رو شناسایی نمیکنه اگه مموری هم به گوشی وارد کنم باز اطلاعات مموری بازیابی میشه دیگه گیچ شدم نمیدونم باید چکار کنم

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
این فایل که ضمیمه کردم جایگزین فایل اجرایی اصلی بکنید.
برای بازیابی فایلهاتون شما باید موبایل رو در حالت file transfer به این برنامه وصل کنید و نیاز نیست مموری رو در بیارید این خودش چک میکنه. ولی اگر میتونید مموری را داخل کارت ریدر بذارید اصلا نیاز نیست که موبایل را به کامپیوتر وصل کنید و فقط مموری را داخل کامپیوتر بزنید ریکاوری کنه.

----------

*ali_d206*,*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام
> این فایل که ضمیمه کردم جایگزین فایل اجرایی اصلی بکنید.
> برای بازیابی فایلهاتون شما باید موبایل رو در حالت file transfer به این برنامه وصل کنید و نیاز نیست مموری رو در بیارید این خودش چک میکنه. ولی اگر میتونید مموری را داخل کارت ریدر بذارید اصلا نیاز نیست که موبایل را به کامپیوتر وصل کنید و فقط مموری را داخل کامپیوتر بزنید ریکاوری کنه.


این کرک که شما دادین نسخه Technician هستش ولی اون برنامه ای که همکار خوبمون معرفی کردن نسخه Standard هست تست هم کردم کرک قبول نکرد یعنی اینکه برنامه اکتیو نشد.درضمن بد بختی اینجاست که اون فایلی که پاک شده تو مموری کارت نبوده تو حافظه اصلی گوشی بوده

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*kh.a*

----------


## kh.a

با درود

دوست عزیر نرم افزارهای
 EaseUS MobiSaver for Android
Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android
می توانند این کار رو انجام بدهند

ولی اول باید گوشیتون رو root کنید
و همه نوع گوشی رو هم ساپورت نمی کنند . شما جدیدترین نسخه نرم افزارها رو گوگل کنید و تست کنید .

------------

روش دوم هم که میشه انجام داد دامپ حافظه گوشی هست که با دستورات adb قابل اجراست
حافظه خود گوشی به بخش هایی تقسیم شده که مثلا بخش system شامل سیستم عامل اندروید هست
قسمتی که شما نیاز داری بخش user data  هست که اطلعات کاربر تو اون نوشته میشه 
برای نمونه می تونید از لینک زیر کمک بگیرید
Partitions - detailed look at each one

البته بسته به مارک گوشی ابزارهایی هم موجود هست که عملیات بکاپ گرفتن از حافظه داخلی گوشی رو انجام می دهند
مثلا روی یک سیری از هواویی ها ابزار MtkDroidTools موجود است .

البته این کارها در صورتی ارزش وقت گذاشتن رو داره که مشتری اطلاعاتش براش خیلی مهم باشه و پول خوب هم بده .

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*NPTiak*,*yaghob20*

----------


## maryam_sh

ممنون از همه دوستان و همکاران که در این زمینه همکاری میکنن.تمام برنامه ها رو تست کردم جوابی نگرفتم و حتما همینطور هست که شما گفتین باید روت بشه.اطلاعات گوشی مشتری زیاد واسش مهم نبود و از بازیابی صرف نظر کردن.باز هم از همه دوستان و همکاران ممنون هستم

----------


## غفور

شما مگه نمیخوایی اطلاعات داخل خود را بازیابی کنید؟یااینکه داخل sdcard را میخوایی بازیابی کنید؟
با این حال یه کارکار شما میلنگه ،لازم نیست مموری را از گوشی در بیارین چون اگه با کابل وصله بشید هم phone card و هم sd card آیکنش باید نمایان بشه و با برنامه ای خدمتتون عرض کرد بازیابی کنید .
iCare Data Recovery Technician 6.0.0.1 + Portable بازگردانی اطلاعات | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار
سریالشم تو لینک بالایی هست واگرهم رجیستر نشد کلا هم ورژنی که تولینک هست و رجیستر و نصب کن ان شاء الله جواب میگیرین(بدون رجیستر نمیشه)

----------

*BAGHERI*43*

----------


## maryam_sh

> شما مگه نمیخوایی اطلاعات داخل خود را بازیابی کنید؟یااینکه داخل sdcard را میخوایی بازیابی کنید؟
> با این حال یه کارکار شما میلنگه ،لازم نیست مموری را از گوشی در بیارین چون اگه با کابل وصله بشید هم phone card و هم sd card آیکنش باید نمایان بشه و با برنامه ای خدمتتون عرض کرد بازیابی کنید .
> iCare Data Recovery Technician 6.0.0.1 + Portable بازگردانی اطلاعات | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار
> سریالشم تو لینک بالایی هست واگرهم رجیستر نشد کلا هم ورژنی که تولینک هست و رجیستر و نصب کن ان شاء الله جواب میگیرین(بدون رجیستر نمیشه)


میخوام اطلاعات داخل خود گوشی رو بازیابی کنم.برنامه رو نصب کردم اکتیو هم شده وقتی که گوشی رو به سیستم وصل میکنم و برنامه رو باز میکنم طبق عکسی که ضمیمه کردم فقط درایو مموری کارت شناسایی شده phone card نیست

----------

*BAGHERI*43*

----------


## غفور

آیا توی مای کامپیوتر نشون میدهد یا نه؟
اگه نه دریاور راه انداز گوشیتو نصب کن تا دیتکت بشه و بعد اجرا کن

----------


## maryam_sh

> آیا توی مای کامپیوتر نشون میدهد یا نه؟
> اگه نه دریاور راه انداز گوشیتو نصب کن تا دیتکت بشه و بعد اجرا کن


وقتی گوشی رو به سیستم وصل میکنم توی مای کامپیوتر یه داریو هست اون هم درایو مموریه درایو phone card نیست

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_biham

قرار نیست که حتما بشه گوشی رو ریکاوری کرد من چند روزی یک بار گوشی برام میارن ریکاوری میکنم بعضی ها میاند بعضی هم نمیان نرم افزارهای که دوستان معرفی کردند اکثرا جواب میدن مخصوصا دکتر فون اگه نشد بگو ریکاوری نمیشه دنبالش هم نرو

----------

*ali_sha*,*puyasystem*

----------


## maryam_sh

> قرار نیست که حتما بشه گوشی رو ریکاوری کرد من چند روزی یک بار گوشی برام میارن ریکاوری میکنم بعضی ها میاند بعضی هم نمیان نرم افزارهای که دوستان معرفی کردند اکثرا جواب میدن مخصوصا دکتر فون اگه نشد بگو ریکاوری نمیشه دنبالش هم نرو


دکتر فون دیگه چیه؟شما از کدوم نرم افزار استفاده میکنید؟

----------

*puyasystem*

----------


## reza_biham

*
  Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android*

----------

*ali_sha*,*maryam_sh*,*NPTiak*,*puyasystem*

----------


## maryam_sh

> *
>   Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android*


ممون بنده هم از این به بعد از همین نرم افزار استفاده خواهم کرد.تشکر

----------

*puyasystem*,*reza_biham*

----------


## maryam_sh

سلام دوباره خدمت تمامی دوستان و همکاران گرامی.دوستان و همکاران عزیز که خدمات کامپیوتری دارن واسه اینجور مشکل ها منظورم همون بازیابی اطلاعات گوشی های اندروید و آیفون از چه برنامه هایی استفاده میکنن که جواب میده؟ممنون

----------

*1212ali*,*puyasystem*

----------


## غفور

مدل دقیق گوشی را بنویس

----------

*1212ali*,*puyasystem*

----------


## غفور

Android Recovery Software to Recover Photo, Picture, and File | 7-Data Recovery Software
Android Data Recovery Freeware Recovers Lost Files Easily - EaseUS
دانلود نرم افزار ریکاوری فایل های گوشی های اندروید با قدرت بالا
اینم بیشتر توصیه شده بود

ریکاوری اطلاعات حافظه داخلی موبایل - پرسش و پاسخ فناوری اطلاعات

----------

*1212ali*,*ali8889*,*ali_sha*,*puyasystem*,*setam*

----------


## maryam_sh

مدل خاصی مد نظر نیست مشتری ها مدل های مختلفی میارن واسه ریکاوری.همکاران گرامی از چه نرم افزاری واسه این کار استفاده میکننن همکاران محترم جواب بدین

----------


## enzomartini

*بهتر نبود تاپیک جداگانه میساختید ؟
*

----------


## غفور

با سلام خدمت و صبح بخیر خدمت همکار گرامی با کاربری*maryam_sh*
برای ریکاوری کردن چه گوشی چه هارد هرکدام از همکار از نرم افزار متفاوتی استفاده میکنند و برای گوشی های اندروید لینک هایی که براتون قرار دادم طبق آرا بچه های گروه بیشترین کاربرد را دارند

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

> *بهتر نبود تاپیک جداگانه میساختید ؟
> *


همکار عزیز چرا باید تاپیک جدا می ساختم؟؟این تاپیک رو خودم مطرح کرده بودم

----------


## maryam_sh

بقیه همکاران نظری ندارن؟همکاران عزیز شما از کدوم نرم افزار استفاده می کنید؟؟؟

----------


## maryam_sh

همکاران منتظر جواب ها و نظرات شما هستم.اگه آموزشی در این زمینه هم به بنده بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## maryam_sh

> همکاران منتظر جواب ها و نظرات شما هستم.اگه آموزشی در این زمینه هم به بنده بدین ممنون میشم


همکاران گرامی و عزیز کسی نیست آموزش ریکاوری اطلاعات گوشی رو به بنده بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AMD

icare data recovery  رو حتما تست کنید .

----------

*alirayane*

----------


## AMD

دوست عزیز این نرمافزار رو هم تست کنید *Tenorshare Android Data Recovery 4.2.0.0
دانلود
*

----------

*alirayane*,*ali_sha*

----------


## omid_j40

*دوست عزیز maryam_sh شما بهتره اول اطلاعات خودتون رو در مورد بازیابی اطلاعات از انواع حافظه ها افزایش بدید بعد دنبال نرم افزار مناسب بگردید . تمام این پست شما فقط خواستید واستون نرم افزار معرفی بشه در حالی که همون نرم افزارهای اولی که عزیزان معرفی کردند جزء بهترینها هستند اما مطمئن نتونستید استفاده کنید . 
شما در درجه اول باید مموری اکسترنال رو از گوشی دربیارید و بعد به حافظه خود گوشی دسترسی داشته باشید که طبق فرمایش خودتون نداشتید و این دسترسی باید بوسیله pc باشه نه نرم افزار چون تا pc حافظه رو نشناسه نرم افزار از کجا بهش وصل بشه ؟
 ضمن اینکه قبلا عرض کردم عزیز من نوعی نزدیک 7 ساله با گوشی و بیشتر از 16 سال هست با pc سروکار دارم . هارد pc با نرم افزار کمو بیش جواب میده و مموری اکسترنال هم همینطور ، اما حافظه داخلی گوشی خیلی سخته . گوشیهای جاوا و سیمبیان که کلا بیخیال بشید و گوشیهای اندروید هم تنها در صورتی که تونستید حافظه داخلی رو تو pc باز کنید امتحان کنید ممکنه جواب بگیرید ممکنه جواب نگیرید . اگر جواب نگرفتید گیر ندید چون فقط وقتتون رو تلف خواهید کرد . در اخر این رو هم عرض کنم نرم افزارهای خوب اگر جواب بدهند مدت زمان زیادی که ممکنه گاهی تا 24 ساعت هم طول بکشه درگیر خواهند بود و فکر نکنید چون 1 ساعته چیزی نشون نداد باید قطع بشه و در کل صبر و حوصله و اعصاب قوی میخواد . 
موفق و سربلند باشید .*

----------

*ali_sha*,*enzomartini*,*yaghob20*

----------


## maryam_sh

> *دوست عزیز maryam_sh شما بهتره اول اطلاعات خودتون رو در مورد بازیابی اطلاعات از انواع حافظه ها افزایش بدید بعد دنبال نرم افزار مناسب بگردید . تمام این پست شما فقط خواستید واستون نرم افزار معرفی بشه در حالی که همون نرم افزارهای اولی که عزیزان معرفی کردند جزء بهترینها هستند اما مطمئن نتونستید استفاده کنید . 
> شما در درجه اول باید مموری اکسترنال رو از گوشی دربیارید و بعد به حافظه خود گوشی دسترسی داشته باشید که طبق فرمایش خودتون نداشتید و این دسترسی باید بوسیله pc باشه نه نرم افزار چون تا pc حافظه رو نشناسه نرم افزار از کجا بهش وصل بشه ؟
>  ضمن اینکه قبلا عرض کردم عزیز من نوعی نزدیک 7 ساله با گوشی و بیشتر از 16 سال هست با pc سروکار دارم . هارد pc با نرم افزار کمو بیش جواب میده و مموری اکسترنال هم همینطور ، اما حافظه داخلی گوشی خیلی سخته . گوشیهای جاوا و سیمبیان که کلا بیخیال بشید و گوشیهای اندروید هم تنها در صورتی که تونستید حافظه داخلی رو تو pc باز کنید امتحان کنید ممکنه جواب بگیرید ممکنه جواب نگیرید . اگر جواب نگرفتید گیر ندید چون فقط وقتتون رو تلف خواهید کرد . در اخر این رو هم عرض کنم نرم افزارهای خوب اگر جواب بدهند مدت زمان زیادی که ممکنه گاهی تا 24 ساعت هم طول بکشه درگیر خواهند بود و فکر نکنید چون 1 ساعته چیزی نشون نداد باید قطع بشه و در کل صبر و حوصله و اعصاب قوی میخواد . 
> موفق و سربلند باشید .*


دوست عزیز ممنون از اطلاعات خوبتون.اگه با بیرون آوردن مموری گوشی باز هم حافظه جانبی گوشی توسط pc شناسایی نشد راه حل چیه باید چکار کنم؟اگه شناسایی شد با کدوم نرم افزار عمل ریکاوری رو انجام بدم؟

----------


## ali_sha

با سلام . جناب maryam-sh دوستان که بخوبی راهنمایی کردن فقط در تکمیل عرض کنم واسه اینکه حافظه داخلی راحتتر شناسایی شه بهتره نسبت به مدل گوشیتون نرم افزار pc suit را هم رو سیستمتون نصب کنید. و در مورد سوال اخرتون هم تمام نرم افزارهایی که دوستان معرفی کردن خوبه و شما میتونید از نرم افزار دکتر فون که جناب amd.power لینکشو قرار دادن استفاده کنید

----------

